# Helix HXA-500MKII MKII 5-Channel 720W SQ Amplifier (Brax) Chrome Finish NEW 1 of 2



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Helix HXA 500MKII MKII 5 Channel 720W Sq Amplifier Brax Chrome Finish New 1of2 | eBay

and

Helix HXA 500MKII MKII 5 Channel 720W Sq Amplifier Brax Chrome Finish New 2OF2 | eBay



not my auctions


----------

